# Thin Womb Lining - anyone else? Anyone know any ways to boost it?



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi
I'm on my second cycle of 50mg clomid, cd9. Had a scan today and I have a follicle at 18mm and another at 15mm  -  so should ov in next few days 
BUT ......
my lining was 5mm and was told this is too thin to sustain a pg. 

Anyone any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

hello there, i have heard that clomid can cause womb lining to thin. there is stuff u can take it is some kind of vitamin or something hopefully minxy will reply to your post as i once read her reply to a similar question to this and she knew the answer.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Ni there

I am sure that Minxy is the best person to answer this but I used a heated wheatbag and it seemed to work.  A hot water bottle would work just as well.  Don't have it too hot just nice and warm - the heat encourages blood flow to the womb (I think).


Good luck

Jane xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

I think selenium is the thing that can help. I take Boots own (with vit A,C & E - A from betacarotene so that's ok), but you could also try drinking pineapple juice (NOT from concentrate) and eating brazil nuts as they are natural sources of selenium.

Good luck!

Rosie. xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah, i've heard Selinieum can help too. Might be worth a nosey on the prenatal care board  x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

As already mentioned, selenium is good for promoting a healthy womb lining...there are lots of food sources which are rich in selenium eg shellfish, meat, eggs, walnuts, brazil nuts, grains, garlic etc.  Pineapple does contain selenium although not high quantities of it but it does also contain manganese which also aids fertility.

Avoid eating fresh pineapple but drinking a small glass of fresh, pressed juice or "not from concentrate" a day may be beneficial.  Drinking "from concentrate" is ok but not preferable (from concentrate just means that the pineapple has been hydrated for export and then reconstituted with water for selling).  Pineapple contains the enzyme bromelain which may cause uterine contractions...but this is destroyed during processing which is why the juice is ok but not eating fresh.

As suggested, try selenium with vitamins A,C,E which are all good for healthy blood supply...although ensure that vitamin A is from betacarotene (vegetables) and NOT from retinol (animal).

Another good supplement is Zinc...found in milk, eggs, sunflower seeds, pumpkin seeds etc

Have you considered acupuncture and/or reflexology as these can also help with womb lining and are good for de-stressing...I can recommend both !

If you don't already have them, then I can recommend the following books as both have invaluable information about supplements and fertility in general...I use both like a bible !!

Natural Solutions to Infertility: How to Increase Your Chances of Conceiving and Preventing Miscarriage by Marilyn Glenville 

Fertility and Conception: The Complete Guide to Getting Pregnant by Zita West


Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow.

Thanks all of you for your help.

I have a pretty healthy diet already with lots of grains, seeds, nuts &  eggs. - like the excuse of eating more though! My dh is veggie so I don't eat much meat but eat a fair amount of fish. I'm also having acupuncture & at the mo have an "ear pin" in which is supposed to boost fertility.
I suffer from a cold belly quite a bit and think I will use a hot water bottle to snuggle up to. 

I've also been told baby aspirin may help (anyone know if this is true).. and appently viagra is used in the US as a treatment ..... maybe all those awful spam emails will come in useful after all!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

onedayihope said:


> I've also been told baby aspirin may help (anyone know if this is true).. and appently viagra is used in the US as a treatment ..... maybe all those awful spam emails will come in useful after all!


Hi again

Baby aspirin (75mg) is usually prescribed for blood clotting disorders. I have been prescribed it for this reason, following 2 early mc's.

However, you should NEVER self medicate, even something as innocuous as baby aspirin. You should only take it if specifically recommended & prescribed by your consultant.

Take care
Natasha


----------

